# Target's fog machine with built-in fog chiller - anyone have it?



## Nephilim

Howdy -

Today, I noticed that Target is selling a fog machine with a built-in fog chiller. You have to add your own ice to it, natch.

We use some big, clunky fog chillers that we made out of big ice chests, but our fog machines are going on the fritz, and we're going to need to purchase some new ones.

So I'm wondering if anyone has one of these, and whether it works as advertised. It doesn't seem large enough to really cool down the fog enough, but maybe there's some efficiencies with putting the ice next to where the fog is generated.

Can anyone provide a review?


----------



## Devils Chariot

I had a similar and nice one, but the same size. the ice runs out fast. It would only be good for small puffs of fog, set on a timer. Mine has since broke. It cost more than a plain fogger and a styrofoam chest, so... hmmm. I say skip it.


----------



## Turbophanx

this and the fact that the fog coming out can not be directed or piped. The mouth is too wide and its not sent with pressure.


----------



## Nephilim

The ice running out quickly and the lack of directability are fatal to this purchase for me.

Thanks for posting your reviews - it really helped!


----------



## Gory Corey

Only one I bought (3 yrs ago) sucked


----------



## abrcrombe

I saw it and was intrigued, but glad I didn't get it now that I read your opinions!


----------



## slimy

Ditto to all this.

I bought one a couple of years ago. Would not do it again. Very disappointed.


----------



## Desmodus

Besides, it's only a 400 watt job, really too small for anything good, and the fog isnt' given enough time in the ice to properly chill. I still think the best solution is the homemade one, with a cooler.


----------



## Vlad

What's the old saying? Actual results may vary. LOL Okay, I wound up with some of these in my never ending quest to buy every fogger for sale on the East coast. I've got the bigger 700 Watt units, and the smaller 400 Watts, I have different manufacturers. If used properly, these things will do exactly what they should, if you put them outside their operating parameters, you will be sadly dissapointed. These machines have a few drawbacks it's true. The ice does melt out quickly. I think when people are talking about directability/directionality, they really mean that the fog isn't propelled as far out the nozzle (distance). I don't know of any off the shelf foggers that have true adjustable directionality at the nozzle (in other words you want the fog to go a different way, you gotta turn the fogger, lol). If we're talking distance fog with these things, yeah forget it, if you need spot ground fog in a room or special location, these units are the ticket. They need to be away from wind even more so than a standard fogger. But in tests I ran, they produced a nice thick fog in a sheltered specific area. The right tool for the right job.


----------



## saint paul mn

I bought one too. I don't even put ice in it anymore. just a regular fogger for me.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

I bought the gemmy one(which is probably the same one your looking @) after I lost my storage unit w/ 2 professional 1500 watt Ness foggers in it(and almost everything I owned!). Very disappointed w/ fog output and the weak cooling effect...most of the fog still goes up. Garbage! So I brought out the trusty Saws all & cut the front off of it. Solved that problem! Used a 1 1/2" Inner diameter corregated hose and plumbed it into the base of my 5ft tall Obelisk tombstone which I built w/ a fog chiller inside...works great now! Lesson learned...stay w/ the semi-pro or professional models only. Buy cheap and that's what you get...cheap.


----------



## Sledge

I had the same problem it doesn't hold much ice to begin with and the ice was gone in about an hour and with everything else going on you never really get around to reloading.


----------



## Fright Zone

Here's my video of what a Gemmy could do. BUT it only gave me perfect ground hugging fog once. Returned it to Wal-Mart. 400w foggers have a long reheating time too. Made a 48qt Igloo Cube Cooler Chiller and 26 gal trash can chiller.

http://tinyurl.com/m9pzl8


----------

